# YouTube App problem



## CodeButcher (Sep 15, 2018)

About a week ago I was using the YouTube App on my Roamio VOX. After a few direction presses, it would jump more than one position. For example, if I press down button once it would jump down two or four places. I've tried other remotes and the same problem happens. So I ruled out it's not the remote. Also the yellow circle on the unit would light up even if I'm not pressing the button, but only after I pressed a direction once meaning it's receiving a signal after the fact. This only happens in the YouTube app, NetFlix and Amazon are fine. It's a bit annoying to scroll down or up for that matter.

I reported it to Tivo Support, and they recommended I delete the app and reinstall, but the problem is I can unselect the app, it's not listed.


----------



## denniswebb (Mar 16, 2003)

Same thing is happening for me. I thought it was the remote, so ordered a new one (wanted the VOX one anyway), and still happening. Super annoying.


----------



## CodeButcher (Sep 15, 2018)

Sort of glad I'm not the only one with this problem, I hope they resolve it soon. I have an open case ticket, and waiting to hear back from them. 

Did your unit start acting up about a week ago?


----------



## denniswebb (Mar 16, 2003)

CodeButcher said:


> Sort of glad I'm not the only one with this problem, I hope they resolve it soon. I have an open case ticket, and waiting to hear back from them.
> 
> Did your unit start acting up about a week ago?


Seems like it was a couple of weeks ago, but yeah just started recently. It basically makes using the tivo remote useless when using the youtube app (I loose my mind when it just starts scrolling out of control), my work around has been to use the tivo application (remote control function) on my android phone, which seems really odd that it does not do it when I use my phone as a remote.


----------



## CodeButcher (Sep 15, 2018)

I have not tried the phone app, maybe I'll give it a shot. My Sony TV has a YouTube app as well, I guess I'll be using that for a while.


----------



## ikobi (Nov 27, 2001)

I'm seeing the same. Tried a different Tivo remote and had the same issue.


----------



## CodeButcher (Sep 15, 2018)

I just got an email from Tivo Support. They told me to try a Repeated Guided Setup 
My Tivo is currently recording, so I'll try it tomorrow when it's not recording and update.


----------



## CodeButcher (Sep 15, 2018)

Tried the Repeated Guided Setup, still skips in YouTube. I did unpair the remotes and tried IR only mode and I think it works. Can anyone else try using IR only mode and confirm?


----------



## denniswebb (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks for the info, I will try both of these tonight.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

CodeButcher said:


> I just got an email from Tivo Support. They told me to try a Repeated Guided Setup
> My Tivo is currently recording, so I'll try it tomorrow when it's not recording and update.


I assume you're on TE4. I've got a Roamio OTA on TE3 and I'm not experiencing the navigation issues you describe on Youtube. I'm not sure how unselecting and selecting the Youtube App or rerunning guided setup would reinstall the Youtube App. I think there is a kickstart code that forces the entire software to be reinstalled on the Tivo.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Use Rokus.


----------



## CodeButcher (Sep 15, 2018)

I can confirm it's an RF issue. No problems in IR only mode but that's just temporary fix. I should be able to use RF mode all the time. Right now I have an unpaired remote that I use for YouTube surfing.


----------



## CodeButcher (Sep 15, 2018)

shwru980r said:


> I assume you're on TE4. I've got a Roamio OTA on TE3 and I'm not experiencing the navigation issues you describe on Youtube. I'm not sure how unselecting and selecting the Youtube App or rerunning guided setup would reinstall the Youtube App. I think there is a kickstart code that forces the entire software to be reinstalled on the Tivo.


I don't know what TE4 is, but I'm using a Series5 with software version 21.9.2.v4-846-6-846. I assume the v4 is TE4.
AFAIK, it's not possible to unselect the YouTube App, at least in my version. I keep getting replies from different Tivo Tech Support.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

CodeButcher said:


> I don't know what TE4 is, but I'm using a Series5 with software version 21.9.2.v4-846-6-846. I assume the v4 is TE4.
> AFAIK, it's not possible to unselect the YouTube App, at least in my version. I keep getting replies from different Tivo Tech Support.


TE4 is the new interface. The version number you specified is TE4. You can roll back a Roamio to TE3, the old interface, but you will lose all of your recordings. There are threads on this forum with instructions on how to rollback. The instructions you are receiving from Tivo support seem like nonsense to me.


----------



## ColdnFrosty (Jan 26, 2011)

CodeButcher said:


> About a week ago I was using the YouTube App on my Roamio VOX. After a few direction presses, it would jump more than one position. For example, if I press down button once it would jump down two or four places. I've tried other remotes and the same problem happens. So I ruled out it's not the remote. Also the yellow circle on the unit would light up even if I'm not pressing the button, but only after I pressed a direction once meaning it's receiving a signal after the fact. This only happens in the YouTube app, NetFlix and Amazon are fine. It's a bit annoying to scroll down or up for that matter.
> 
> I reported it to Tivo Support, and they recommended I delete the app and reinstall, but the problem is I can unselect the app, it's not listed.


Similar problem here. In the YouTube app, I hit the down arrow once to move to the next row and it "takes off" scrolling down until there is nothing else to scroll. Repeatable every time I use the app on the Roamio Pro.


----------



## nopedals (Nov 21, 2012)

Having the same problem with my roamio OTA remote. Do not have the problem if I use a sony universal remote, so I figured it was the tivo remote, and ordered a vox remote, which has the same problem. I'll try switching the old remote to IR (I thought it already was). Most of my viewing is YouTube, so it is a real annoyance.


----------



## nopedals (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes; it is an RF problem. Switched back to IR it works fine. That's not great, because my box is in a cabinet (and I don't think that the new vox remote works on IR). I hope they get this fixed. It is a software, not hardware, issue, so they have no excuses.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

CodeButcher said:


> I don't know what TE4 is, but I'm using a Series5 with software version 21.9.2.v4-846-6-846. I assume the v4 is TE4.


The "21" part is TE4 (TiVo Experience 4), AKA Hydra.


----------



## ikobi (Nov 27, 2001)

Switching to IR (Tivo + Red C button) fixed the issue as a work-around for me, too, but IR is definitely less useful than the RF.


----------



## Texas-NASA (Oct 18, 2019)

Goodness, I thought I was the only one with this issue. I switched to IR, not as good as RF. Hope TiVo addresses the issue.


----------



## nopedals (Nov 21, 2012)

I submitted a ticket, and the reply was not helpful. I responded with a more complete explanation, and a link to this thread. That was ten days ago, no further reply. I would understand a "we are working on it" reply. Ignoring the query indicates that they don't care about the problem. 

I think it would be helpful if others would submit tickets as well; otherwise they'll conclude that nobody cares.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Tickets were submitted to fix hard lockup problems with YT on the Mini - Tivo claimed to have fixed them but didn't. See the YT thread in the Mini forum.

In other words, don't hold your breath.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

I also have this problem. I check every so often to see if it is fixed and have just been using the app built into my TV, Apple TV, Xbox One or Chromecast as an alternative.

It's 2019 and the point is, pretty much everyone has an alternative to the TiVo YouTube app, so just use that instead.


----------



## CodeButcher (Sep 15, 2018)

To my surprise, the RF problem is fixed. I was using a spare remote set to IR only to watch YouTube. I happen to be using the RF remote and started watching YouTube, at which time I had no need to switch remotes. There must have been a recent software update, because my version is now 21.9.6.v5-846-6-846 previously it was 21.9.2.v4-846-6-846, when this problem first occurred, a little over a month ago.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

The update was two days ago. New YouTube app and Netflix.


----------



## CodeButcher (Sep 15, 2018)

I noticed the menu changed, so i figured there was some type of update.


----------



## nopedals (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes; it is fixed. It will sometimes still skip a row, but that is no big deal.


----------



## CodeButcher (Sep 15, 2018)

nopedals said:


> Yes; it is fixed. It will sometimes still skip a row, but that is no big deal.


I think they are still tweeking the YouTube app by the changes to menu recently. It does still skips but at least it's manageable.


----------



## Warrinores (Aug 22, 2021)

You can try deleting the account and creating a new one. I have a similar problem. And tech support has not helped me in any way. They answered me two days later. So I searched for information on many forums myself and spent 2 hours on it. Not something I want to do on my day off. I found www.youtube.com/Activate - Enter YouTube Verification Code. It explains how to create a YouTube account. They also explain how to activate YouTube on Apple TV. It took me a long time to find it. I hope I was able to help you and you solve your problem, as you shouldn't count on technical support to help you. Good luck!


----------

